# Probleme mit String



## mdoemli (20. Sep 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

Habe eine WML Seite bei welcher ich über Auswahlfelder Optionen auswählen kann.
Die Werte dieser Optionen werden aus einer MySql Datenbank heraus gelesen und auf der Seite angezeigt.
Um keine Probleme  zu bekommen sind "ä" usw. maskiert mit z.B. &.
Ist man mit der Auswahl fertig und drückt auf Ok, so werden die Parameter an ein Servlet über doGet übergeben.
Nun lese ich die Parameter ganz normal heraus und speichere sie in einen String.
Lasse ich mir nun den String ausgeben werden die maskierten Buchstaben falsch interpretiert.
Was kann man dagegen tun?

Gruß

mdoemli


----------



## Bleiglanz (20. Sep 2005)

response.setCharacterEncoding

vor dem Rausschreiben auf UTF-8 setzen

request.setCharacterEncoding

vor dem Abholen mit getParameter auch auf UTF-8 setzen


----------



## mdoemli (20. Sep 2005)

Hallo Bleiglanz,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe.
Werds gleich Testen.
Kann ich mir das maskieren dadurch sparen?


----------



## Bleiglanz (20. Sep 2005)

Ja


----------

